# 32GB update to 48Gb ram bad idea ?! Good Idea ?!



## StanMen (Jun 4, 2020)

Good Nights Gents,

Just quick one here, I currently got in sys 32GB 4x 8Gb as my sys is x99 2011v3 board I have more 2x slots free for ram and I was thinking in getting a kit of additional 16Gb same ram same speed all same spec and manufacture Corsair Vengeance LED  to match rest and that will make a total of 48Gb, I have read at some forums that some pps say that is a bad idea! now the question is it that really bad is it true? I know for a fact that if I have corsair kit of 32gb and is 3000Mhz and I stick in 16gb of hyperX 3200mhz that is not good and that I know for sure, so let me know boys what you suggest 

Thanks all and stay well, stay safe!


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 4, 2020)

32GB is more than enough. Save the money for future CPU + motherboard upgrade.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 4, 2020)

The real question is what for?ATM that amount of RAM can be beneficial only if you using your PC for "heavy"editing....or maybe you love to have open few hundred tabs in chrome(Like myself)while playing some BIG AAA games but even then MAX amount that my system ever used is around 25Gb of 34Gb that I have installed in my current rig....


----------



## StanMen (Jun 4, 2020)

Well you guys absolutely right as atm I do not see that much being used, I'm 3d Party developer our company develop sounds ( Jet Sounds) for Air sims currently for DCS we just entering into the big game so, most time I do have lots of progs running lots of editing sounds and well just tons of Sh*** by other words running same time I do testing jump in jump out of DCS and so on that kinda life and I love it  but I was more thinking about the future and 64 is always a good safe bag just in case for instance like FS2020 that is promising we shall see, well keep coming the opinions as always interesting to read what people have to say, but still wanted to know if is it a bad combo having the 48 GB instead 32Gb as 48Gb that means I need stick two sticks of 8GB totaling 16Gb and mass amount then will be 48Gb of Ram


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 4, 2020)

StanMen said:


> Well you guys absolutely right as atm I do not see that much being used, I'm 3d Party developer our company develop sounds ( Jet Sounds) for Air sims currently for DCS we just entering into the big game so, most time I do have lots of progs running lots of editing sounds and well just tons of Sh*** by other words running same time I do testing jump in jump out of DCS and so on that kinda life and I love it  but I was more thinking about the future and 64 is always a good safe bag just in case for instance like FS2020 that is promising we shall see, well keep coming the opinions as always interesting to read what people have to say, but still wanted to know if is it a bad combo having the 48 GB instead 32Gb as 48Gb that means I need stick two sticks of 8GB totaling 16Gb and mass amount then will be 48Gb of Ram


Well I am not gonna lie 2 you I also love to have more ram that I actually need...it's just feel much more comfortable but again there is almost no use for that amount...


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 4, 2020)

Just make the upgrade to 64gb now. 
Memory is relatively cheap right now.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 4, 2020)

If you're not using all you have now, and you don't see yourself needing over 32 in the next two years, don't do it. However if you're getting close to maxing out what is there then go for a 64GB kit.


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2020)

StanMen said:


> Good Nights Gents,
> 
> Just quick one here, I currently got in sys 32GB 4x 8Gb as my sys is x99 2011v3 board I have more 2x slots free for ram and I was thinking in getting a kit of additional 16Gb same ram same speed all same spec and manufacture Corsair Vengeance LED  to match rest and that will make a total of 48Gb, I have read at some forums that some pps say that is a bad idea! now the question is it that really bad is it true? I know for a fact that if I have corsair kit of 32gb and is 3000Mhz and I stick in 16gb of hyperX 3200mhz that is not good and that I know for sure, so let me know boys what you suggest
> 
> Thanks all and stay well, stay safe!


Judging by a quick Google, the board in your sig has 8 slots, so you should be able to add in another 32GB easily??  4 slots used, 4 slots free?  Unless two slots don't work??  

If you require more RAM which I think by now you've figured out you don't, I'd personally not try and mix the RAM modules up just in case.  I know its the OCD in my head talking about that but at the same time I think unstable RAM will definitely not help you system too well...   Just my 2 cents


----------



## StanMen (Jun 5, 2020)

Toothless said:


> If you're not using all you have now, and you don't see yourself needing over 32 in the next two years, don't do it. However if you're getting close to maxing out what is there then go for a 64GB kit.


Hey Toothless hope you doing well bud,

well I do not get that extreme and get that 32 stuffed upas most time I work with studio equipment and audio program and photoshop and then test all work then get back to work and so on.. most time is DCS as sim anddo some gaming but not that extreme BFV some Hell LetLose and War Thunder just as distraction  Well atm honestly don’t see anything that I really needed to upgrade as system is solid rock and if I in reality want to change is cooler to EK kit for cpu and the cpu itself along with board then I can say is a win as just got like day a goo my rtx so can say in that way box ticked now what’s next ?



phill said:


> Judging by a quick Google, the board in your sig has 8 slots, so you should be able to add in another 32GB easily??  4 slots used, 4 slots free?  Unless two slots don't work??
> 
> If you require more RAM which I think by now you've figured out you don't, I'd personally not try and mix the RAM modules up just in case.  I know its the OCD in my head talking about that but at the same time I think unstable RAM will definitely not help you system too well...   Just my 2 cents


Hey mate, 

your right I still got 4 slots left to be populated, current set is two in gray on Left and other two in another grey on right making 32gb 3000mhz, then all black slots are free and healthy


----------



## Webster09 (Dec 25, 2020)

Im also very noobish when it comes to the technical side of pc gaming. So i have 16gb currently installed, I bought an additional 32gb (2x16) and saw that my motherboard had 4 slots for RAM. Now my questions are:

1.Will this negatively affect my performance gaming wise with having 48gb ram? I dont do much other than intensive gaming. No editing or anything of that sort.
2. I also received a new external SSD 1 TB and I wanted to transfer all my steam games to that since i was told that would make connecting to servers n shit much much faster. Im wondering if theres a easy process to switch the files from my HD to the SSD?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 25, 2020)

Webster09 said:


> Im also very noobish when it comes to the technical side of pc gaming. So i have 16gb currently installed, I bought an additional 32gb (2x16) and saw that my motherboard had 4 slots for RAM. Now my questions are:
> 
> 1.Will this negatively affect my performance gaming wise with having 48gb ram? I dont do much other than intensive gaming. No editing or anything of that sort.
> 2. I also received a new external SSD 1 TB and I wanted to transfer all my steam games to that since i was told that would make connecting to servers n shit much much faster. Im wondering if theres a easy process to switch the files from my HD to the SSD?


You'll most likely see no different in performance from the ram.

That's a flat lie. The only thing "better" will be load times if its on USB3.0.


----------



## pcmasterrace (Dec 25, 2020)

Webster09 said:


> Im also very noobish when it comes to the technical side of pc gaming. So i have 16gb currently installed, I bought an additional 32gb (2x16) and saw that my motherboard had 4 slots for RAM. Now my questions are:
> 
> 1.Will this negatively affect my performance gaming wise with having 48gb ram? I dont do much other than intensive gaming. No editing or anything of that sort.
> 2. I also received a new external SSD 1 TB and I wanted to transfer all my steam games to that since i was told that would make connecting to servers n shit much much faster. Im wondering if theres a easy process to switch the files from my HD to the SSD?


I believe it's called dual channel interleaved when you have different sizes of RAM installed and you should be fine and still have dual channel as long as you install them into the correct dimms for your motherboard



			Submit Form
		




Toothless said:


> You'll most likely see no different in performance from the ram.
> 
> That's a flat lie. The only thing "better" will be load times if its on USB3.0.


Yup only load times and texture streaming in game will improve, though it will be a night and day improvement comparedto a HDD regardless, I can't see an external 1TB SSD being on anything else other than USB 3 TBH (barring the odd exception for thunderbolt)


----------



## 300BaudBob (Dec 25, 2020)

This thread was about an x99 board.  X99 has four channel memory and if you want to over clock the memory you need to get matching memory sticks (four or eight kit) as they are notorious for problems if you don't- sometime even if you don't OC.
So you see a lot can depend on the mother board which you don't specify--but if you aren't having problems like frequent crashes than no shouldn't effect your performance negatively.


----------



## pcmasterrace (Dec 25, 2020)

300BaudBob said:


> This thread was about an x99 board.  X99 has four channel memory and if you want to over clock the memory you need to get matching memory sticks (four or eight kit) as they are notorious for problems if you don't- sometime even if you don't OC.
> So you see a lot can depend on the mother board which you don't specify--but if you aren't having problems like frequent crashes than no shouldn't effect your performance negatively.


Was about an x99 board, thread was necroed however by @Webster09 and he doesn't state his system specs, however with 4 dimm slots it is likely not also about an x99 system.


----------

